# Howdy y'all from Texas!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy and welcome to the forum from another Texan, Kristi .

Glad to hear that you are finally able to get back into the horsey world after such a long break. This is a great place to ask questions and learn.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Howdy neighbor! *waves madly* .. I'm in Montgomery......

I'm 49.
Have an Arabian.
Love to trailride.
Don't get to much....


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well hey there!

Welcome to the forum  as Smrobs said, we're glad to see that you finally got back into our wonderful horsey world! I'm sure that you'll meet many helpful people here.

I'm also a neighbor of yours...there's quite a few Texans on the HF! I hail from Katy, a suburb of Houston.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics with us!


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there! Welcome from yet another Texan  I'm outside of Austin.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Morabmom, and welcome from yet another Texan. I am in the DFW area.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

sounds like you found Darolyn's barn!!!! I am the same as you...53 and back into horses after being away from them for 26 years. I am over in the Beaumont area. Pundt Park is wonderful....as is the trails around Cypress Creek. We ride oftenin Tyrrell Park in Beaumont and up at Ebenezer in Jasper. That is a blast. Check out my blog to see tons of pics of Ebenezer. Hope to bump into you soon!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:razz: No fair, all you guys are on the other side of the state from me .


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

so sorry!!! I looked up Higgins....wow wee that is way on up there!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, stuck out in the boonies LOL.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

n'aw Smrobs. You can always come bunk with me ;D hehe


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

DFW area here. Beautiful weather today!!


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Duren said:


> DFW area here. Beautiful weather today!!


Well howdy to you, Duren. We are neighbors. Some of us may go out to the grasslands by Decatur tomorrow. If so I hope to get bluebonnets pics!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Ah, Im jealous!! Post some pics for me.


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Howdy neighbor! *waves madly* .. I'm in Montgomery......
> 
> I'm 49.
> Have an Arabian.
> ...


How come? There are so many beautiful parks around. 

We're taking things one step at a time. There's a lot of stuff that kicks back in at just the right moment from spending so much time on horseback as kids. And then there's so much that has changed. We rode our horses barefoot and were considered a bit cruel, yet we never had hoof problems.

Okay, so why aren't you out there in this beautiful weather with your Arab? Hmmmmm?

I'm tickled that you're in my neck o' the woods ~ sweet!


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Endiku said:


> Well hey there!
> 
> Welcome to the forum  as Smrobs said, we're glad to see that you finally got back into our wonderful horsey world! I'm sure that you'll meet many helpful people here.
> 
> I'm also a neighbor of yours...there's quite a few Texans on the HF! I hail from Katy, a suburb of Houston.


Sure, we've been to Katy. They have that great equestrian facility there. Didn't Buck Branamann hold a clinic there not too long ago? I saw his movie and I'd luvluvluv to go to one of his clinics. The man has a whole lot o' horse sense.

I'm happy to be here :lol:


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

QOS said:


> sounds like you found Darolyn's barn!!!! I am the same as you...53 and back into horses after being away from them for 26 years. I am over in the Beaumont area. Pundt Park is wonderful....as is the trails around Cypress Creek. We ride oftenin Tyrrell Park in Beaumont and up at Ebenezer in Jasper. That is a blast. Check out my blog to see tons of pics of Ebenezer. Hope to bump into you soon!


Dang, it's a small world. I really enjoy Darolyn's operation, and I think she's a smart lady by renting her horses out to keep them in shape. What caught my eye was her 'barefootin' philosophy and the fact that she uses hackamores on all of her beasts. Same setup I had as a kid, and I can dig it.

I remember seeing a few of your posts here and there. I'll definitely check out your blog, tho I think I already have it bookmarked. 

I look forward to seeing you on the trails sometime. It looks like you travel quite a bit with your horse - have ever been to 7IL ranch in Cat Spring?


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

We spent most of the day with the boys today. I'm loving it - I finally found something to get my husband away from the boobtoob. We made great progress and I'm extremely pleased. Bob's buckskin pulled up lame a couple of weeks ago - frog abscesses in both front feet. Fortunately, he's healing up nicely after a couple of Epsom salt soaks. Chisum is a BIG horse, and if you're the least bit intimidated by his size, he'll use it to his advantage. I have a great story to share when we bought him in January, but I'll start another thread.

Anyway, we were able to groom both horses and put Chisum on the walker for a few minutes. And then the stable owner's daughter came out. She means well, but she doesn't think and she's very distracting. She makes Chisum nervous, so Bob took him over to the trailer. We haven't hauled horses before and the first time we tried to load a while back was a fiasco. Anyway, I looked up from the hoof I was picking, and Bob had loaded Chisum - holy cow! We have a slant combo trailer. Bob was able to back the boy out w/o any problems, which was a first. He did it again with the same results and I was stoked! Then we put my boy in up front (800lbs vs 1200lbs), Chisum in next to him and closed the door. Almost too good to be true! Just to be sure we could do it, we took them for a drive around a very long block - and they SURVIVED! This was a huge step for us and it opens up all kinds of opportunities.

It was a great day. I'm excited about being a member of such a friendly and knowledgable forum.

Thanks, y'all !!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

MorabMom said:


> Sure, we've been to Katy. They have that great equestrian facility there. Didn't Buck Branamann hold a clinic there not too long ago? I saw his movie and I'd luvluvluv to go to one of his clinics. The man has a whole lot o' horse sense.
> 
> I'm happy to be here :lol:


It is nice, isn't it? And yes, he did  Unfortunately I didn't get to go because I was working that day, but I heard that it was really neat! And I absolutely agree with you there...I'm not big into NH but Buck's welcome to work with my horses any time!


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

View attachment 93313


HorseLovinLady said:


> Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics with us!


Here's a couple of pix of our boys. My husband has a thing about cutting off legs and heads, tho. Quasim really does have nice sturdy Morgan legs. Although a more petite horse, Quasim rules the pasture. He's a little over 15hh, I think, and Chisum is about 16.2hh.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

MorabMom said:


> How come? There are so many beautiful parks around.
> 
> We're taking things one step at a time. There's a lot of stuff that kicks back in at just the right moment from spending so much time on horseback as kids. And then there's so much that has changed. We rode our horses barefoot and were considered a bit cruel, yet we never had hoof problems.
> 
> ...


The How Come? goes like this.

Horse lives 45 miles from me .. and I don't have a trailer.
Work all week, have property we are trying to get ready for her .. so lacking time ..

Can't wait 'til we can load her and DH's horse (that he doesn't have yet) into a trailer and go ride!

Some day .... soon.


----------



## pebbles24 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello, I am glad you got back into the saddle. I too agree that it is the best physical therapy. For me it is also a relaxer. I can go ride for hours when i get mad and come back just as sweet as can be. Hope to hear from ya.
Shailee


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

pebbles24 said:


> Hello, I am glad you got back into the saddle. I too agree that it is the best physical therapy. For me it is also a relaxer. I can go ride for hours when i get mad and come back just as sweet as can be. Hope to hear from ya.
> Shailee


Shugar, nothing beats a horse-hug. You are so right about their ability to change you from a raving lunatic to a calm, cool, and relaxed human being. I've had a lot of surgeries and crap like that and all it took to get me back to my old self was a willing horse. Who knew? 

Life is good again ~


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Your horses are gorgeous!!! I am a sucker for a buckskin. No, I haven't been to 7IL. I have wanted to go but we just haven't made it over there. It is a little far for a day ride due to hauling through Houston. Gaaaa!!!! We were going to go stay over one weekend but by the time we added up the day riding fee for 2 horses, the overnight camping spot, the horse pens - it was going to cost a freaking fortune so we didn't go! We ride at Tyrrell almost every week unless someone is ill - that is why we didn't ride today - my cousin had some biopsies done and had stitches and Biscuit jumped on my foot the other day and my foot is a lovely mottled color. Most of our haul out of town rides are Ebenezer.


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

texasgal said:


> The How Come? goes like this.
> 
> Horse lives 45 miles from me .. and I don't have a trailer.
> Work all week, have property we are trying to get ready for her .. so lacking time ..
> ...


45 miles?!! I guess it's safe to assume you're not boarding him, right? Ugh - that's just a little farther than I have to drive to work everyday. We do have to board, but we got lucky with a family-owned stable about 3 miles from us. The owner does absolutely everything for the horses and her fee is incredibly low. I found Quasim when I was looking for a horse to exercise. I had been exercising a saddlebred showhorse, but his mama drove me bat****. Besides, they were located in Willis, and it was a long drive there and back. Her horse was very sweet and mild mannered, but she didn't have a clue. I figured that out when she was trying to put a bit in this poor beast's mouth and kept slamming his front teeth while yelling at him to open. She nearly freaked when I stuck my fingers in his mouth - but he took the bit. There are all kinds ~


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Charm lives at a friend's place.. she's been there for 5 years. We bought property way out in Montgomery/Richards area and built .. we don't have facilities for her yet, so she stays where she is for now ....

It stinks .. but it's the best I have going right now .. :/


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Charm lives at a friend's place.. she's been there for 5 years. We bought property way out in Montgomery/Richards area and built .. we don't have facilities for her yet, so she stays where she is for now ....
> 
> It stinks .. but it's the best I have going right now .. :/


Do you get to visit her every now and then? Does your friend have any trail riding areas? I would get withdrawal so bad if I couldn't see my boys at least every other day ~


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from another fellow Texan down around the Beaumont area! Love your horses, they both look like characters.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

MorabMom said:


> Do you get to visit her every now and then? Does your friend have any trail riding areas? I would get withdrawal so bad if I couldn't see my boys at least every other day ~


I can see her any time I want .. time and distance has dictated about once every other week fo the last year or so .. it stinks.

I'm so ready to have her home.

She does have lovely trails out there by the San Jacinto River, so we do get that when I get out there to ride....


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> Howdy from another fellow Texan down around the Beaumont area! Love your horses, they both look like characters.


Howdy right back at ya, shugar! I used to have family in Port Arthur, so I know how to go right thru Vidor and Beaumont.

Yeppers, you are so right, but aren't they all? I can't believe I ended up with another Arab, and a white one on top of that. But, on the plus side, I have a white canvas and I could make him a 'horse of different color'.:lol:

And Chisum - he was so antsy and all scarred up from the other horse where we bought him. He's as calm as a sleeping kitten and I noticed yesterday that his scars are all gone. He's such a good boy, and he adores my husband. This man has the ultimate animal magnetism - any critter will come to him and it just floors me.

What kind of horse(s) do you have?


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

MorabMom said:


> Howdy right back at ya, shugar! I used to have family in Port Arthur, so I know how to go right thru Vidor and Beaumont.
> 
> Yeppers, you are so right, but aren't they all? I can't believe I ended up with another Arab, and a white one on top of that. But, on the plus side, I have a white canvas and I could make him a 'horse of different color'.:lol:
> 
> ...


I have an old QH gelding whose title is head babysitter for my son, a SE arabian mare (who will foal in about a month) and another 1/2 Arabian gelding (who recently dumped my into a fence and gave me 28 stitches and a swollen knee!). Although I love all the ponies, Arabians are my favorite! I grew up in Port Arthur and went to Port Neches schools! Go figure!


----------



## MorabMom (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's a video of Quasim (Arabic for 'generous') winding down from some lunging. I wish my husband had gotten the first part - he was running, bucking and throwing his head around. Sometimes, he doesn't listen, so he gets to work a little longer, but it's all good.


----------

